# KENWOOD KFC-W2503 10" SUB WOOFER



## PL_Sur13 (Dec 24, 2004)

i got this KENWOOD KFC-W2503 10" SUB WOOFER.

wut do u think about this sub is it good or is it not good


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

sorry bro, but those suck. They dont get loud, they sound OK sealed in about a cubic foot of air. Kenwood should be banned from making subwoofers, they've never made one worth a shit. If you are planning for it just to be a temp. thang, then great... use it as a stepping stone to move up to a real sub.

Here is a rule of thumb on sub buying, just LOOK on the cheap parts they use to assemble whats sitting in front of you....look at how kenwood has their electrical connections at the terminal leads - can you say .01 cent price part from asia? And look at the cone, its just a tupperware container with a foam surround.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

I wouldnt buy there subs, or amps... but there decks are alright :thumbsup:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

they are kinda well um shitty... u could do worse but u could also do ALOT better


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

MMMM, KFC, MMMM


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

fried subs made with the colonels original herbs n spices


----------



## PL_Sur13 (Dec 24, 2004)

well anyways i got two of theese for 25 bux each. was that a good price or a bad price.

and wut amp would be best for theese 2 subs


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cuete_@Dec 25 2005, 02:14 AM~4477934
> *well anyways i got two of theese for 25 bux each. was that a good price or a bad price.
> 
> and wut amp would be best for theese 2 subs
> *


well, you just purchased 50 bux in paperweights bud, things are worse off than the jensens i have :roflmao:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

nah man, im sure they'd make great midbasses


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 25 2005, 03:22 AM~4478162
> *well, you just purchased 50 bux in paperweights bud, things are worse off than the jensens i have :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 25 2005, 05:22 AM~4478162
> *well, you just purchased 50 bux in paperweights bud, things are worse off than the jensens i have :roflmao:
> *


actually they would probably mop up the floor with ur gay ass jensens....


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 25 2005, 03:32 PM~4479918
> *actually they would probably mop up the floor with ur gay ass jensens....
> *


yeah, dont ever admit to owning them either...fuckin jensen :uh:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Dec 25 2005, 01:32 PM~4479918-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: to both of you, don't knock it till you heard it


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 25 2005, 03:23 PM~4480123
> *:uh: to both of you, don't knock it till you heard it
> *


Ive heard plenty of them, they fuckin suck ass


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 25 2005, 02:40 PM~4480231
> *Ive heard plenty of them, they fuckin suck ass
> *


sounded pretty damn good in my truck for basic starter subs, i'm almost thinking about building a new box to throw them in there for a while, and selling the kickers/power acoustic amp off to get better equipment


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 25 2005, 03:46 PM~4480274
> *sounded pretty damn good in my truck for basic starter subs, i'm almost thinking about building a new box to throw them in there for a while, and selling the kickers/power acoustic amp off to get better equipment
> *


Kickers > Jensen

do a cut thru in that heap and get 4 3515s and 2 t3ks


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 25 2005, 02:51 PM~4480315
> *Kickers > Jensen
> 
> do a cut thru in that heap and get 4 3515s and 2 t3ks
> *


nah, i'll throw the jensens back in before i do that, they did a pretty good job for as cheap as they are, and sounded good as hell for what they are at that, i still can't get over how good they sounded for being cheap 45 dollar subs.....they'd make good midbass's the more i think about it if i really wanted to use them....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 25 2005, 03:53 PM~4480333
> *nah, i'll throw the jensens back in before i do that, they did a pretty good job for as cheap as they are, and sounded good as hell for what they are at that, i still can't get over how good they sounded for being cheap 45 dollar subs.....they'd make good midbass's the more i think about it if i really wanted to use them....
> *


u fear bigboy subs :uh: :angry:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 25 2005, 02:55 PM~4480342
> *u fear bigboy subs  :uh:  :angry:
> *


nope, which is why i wanna do the jensen idea, so i can sell the kickers, and "afford" big boi subs


----------



## PL_Sur13 (Dec 24, 2004)

:uh: 

anyways would amp would be good to power theese subs


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cuete_@Dec 25 2005, 03:48 PM~4480530
> *:uh:
> 
> anyways would amp would be good to power theese subs
> *


prolly your stock head unit :roflmao:

something that puts out 100 watts rms x 2 at 4 ohms? :dunno:

not a very big amp, you'd just about be able to run 10 awg power wire for the small amount of power they require


----------

